# Broken tail?



## Tonatiuh (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello, my dogs tail is limp and he is not wagging it like he usually does. Does anyone know what i should do if his tail is broken?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

take him to the vet


----------



## Tonatiuh (Dec 4, 2008)

I cant take him right now since is late but im sure i found out what the problem was. Seems to be Limber Tail Syndrome.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

either way you need to take him to the vets in the morning


----------

